# New Season of House Is Coming!!!!



## Sasha (Aug 20, 2009)

Yaaaay 

http://snakesonacane.com/

I want that t-shirt.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 20, 2009)

Too bad it uses the wrong snake/rod symbol. The Rod of Asclepius is the traditional symbol of medicine when the US Army isn't busy screwing it up.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 20, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Too bad it uses the wrong snake/rod symbol. The Rod of Asclepius is the traditional symbol of medicine when the US Army isn't busy screwing it up.



That's House's cane, dude


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 20, 2009)

I know... there still shouldn't be wings and only one snake. It's a merge of the symbol of House with what the produces wrongly thought was the symbol of medicine.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 20, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> I know... there still shouldn't be wings and only one snake. It's a merge of the symbol of House with what the produces wrongly thought was the symbol of medicine.



:[ Leave it alone. It's House. He doesn't listen to your rules!


----------



## Meursault (Aug 21, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> I know... there still shouldn't be wings and only one snake. It's a merge of the symbol of House with what the produces wrongly thought was the symbol of medicine.



A lot of people have mistaken the caduceus for the Staff of Asclepius. It happens. And really, given the amount of time his team apparently spends breaking into houses, lying, and gambling, Mercury is hardly a bad patron.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 21, 2009)

House is the man.  No arguements.


----------



## Seaglass (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm hoping to have time to watch it. I've fallen behind. 



MrConspiracy said:


> A lot of people have mistaken the caduceus for the Staff of Asclepius. It happens. And really, given the amount of time his team apparently spends breaking into houses, lying, and gambling, Mercury is hardly a bad patron.



I always thought the adoption of the caduceus had something to do with Hermes' role in guiding the dead to the Underworld. But I never really thought about it... that's not exactly a great association for the medical profession.


----------



## mikie (Aug 22, 2009)

*Too cool!*

I too want that shirt. 

Looking forward to the season but I'm SURE classes and/or work will conflict!  The one thing I really don't like though is how every emergent intervention is done aseptically, stabbing and shocking for the hell of it.  

Anyone read the book The Medical Science of House, M.D?


----------



## Dominion (Aug 22, 2009)

mikie said:


> I too want that shirt.
> 
> Looking forward to the season but I'm SURE classes and/or work will conflict!  The one thing I really don't like though is how every emergent intervention is done aseptically, stabbing and shocking for the hell of it.
> 
> Anyone read the book The Medical Science of House, M.D?



You need to get yourself a DVR


----------



## Sasha (Aug 22, 2009)

Best I could find.

http://www.zazzle.com/snakes_on_a_cane_official_tshirt-235561702833919783


----------



## fma08 (Aug 22, 2009)

I just found out my season 5 DVD's just shipped ^_^


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 23, 2009)

*Jump-- that-- shark!..Jump-- that-- shark!*

WHat now? HOPw about guest crossover stars from CSI, THird Watch, and Dancing with the Stars?


----------



## Pudge40 (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes now season of House is on tonight just started 15 minutes ago. So far it is awesome.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Sep 21, 2009)

Good, but not as good without the medical stuff.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 21, 2009)

Didn't like this episode all that much.. It wasn't bad, but it was like "I waited all this time, for that??"


----------



## medic417 (Sep 21, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Didn't like this episode all that much.. It wasn't bad, but it was like "I waited all this time, for that??"



Should have watched the game like I said.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 21, 2009)

I liked it a lot, though I'm not sure it was spectacular.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 21, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Should have watched the game like I said.



Football is weak sauce.


----------



## Barney_Fife (Sep 22, 2009)

It was a good episode.


----------



## Barney_Fife (Sep 22, 2009)

I wonder when the last season of Emergency comes out?


----------



## Pudge40 (Sep 22, 2009)

Barney_Fife said:


> I wonder when the last season of Emergency comes out?



Now THAT is the million dollar question. :unsure:h34r:


----------

